# info on RIDE "control" 2016 please!



## Nateking (Jan 23, 2016)

Does anyone have info or experience with the 2016 ride control, or even earlier models? There doesn't seem to be much reviews or info out there.

Looking for a first time board and considering this one, is RIDE a good quality company and brand name?


----------



## Psicko (Dec 26, 2015)

What I could gather online it looks like it is a park board with a mellow rocker profile. Ive never had a rocker board, but it seems like it could be a good board to learn on depending on the length and your size. Ride is a good brand. Not a crap brand at least.


----------



## Nateking (Jan 23, 2016)

Psicko said:


> What I could gather online it looks like it is a park board with a mellow rocker profile. Ive never had a rocker board, but it seems like it could be a good board to learn on depending on the length and your size. Ride is a good brand. Not a crap brand at least.


Thanks for your input I apreciate it, my other two options are a K2 ANAGRAM, ( slightly less expensive than the ride.

Or a BURTON PROCESS ( slightly more than the ride) 

Do you think either of those snowboards would be significantly better boards?


----------



## Judokick (Dec 1, 2015)

better in what way?


----------



## Nateking (Jan 23, 2016)

Basically a better beginner board, basically looking for an all mountain board, for groomers and to try out my skill at the park, I don't expect to see much powder but if I have the chance I'd like to at least be able to get in it, but it doesn't have to acell in that area.

All the boards I listed are within 70$, Id hate to not spend a bit more money to get a lot more board with say the burton. the ride and the k2 have extruded bases and the button is sintered if that makes much difference


----------



## Judokick (Dec 1, 2015)

Well none of those boards have any in situ qualities that would make them "better" in any regards compared to one another in the terms you are providing. None of them will make you better, learn faster, or anything else measurable compared to each other. No one can say if one will last longer or perform better (what's that mean really?). If weight matters to you, or you think it does you could pick the lightest one. Many people won't choose a board _just because _of the graphics (some chicks do) but in this case you could justifiably pick based on graphic preference.

If you are at the point where you don't have very finely refined tastes or preferences (which come with experience) there are no external, inherent board based factors that make one of those a better choice over another. Snowboarding equipment is not a precise science, its all preferences and marketing induced subjectivity. Personally I would choose a sintered base over an extruded, but the differences between them these days is hard to quantify. people have been saying the same thing about sintered vs extruded for 20 years, and the truth is most modern bases of any type are really good. If I was you I'd ask myself how important the money difference is between them. Burton is a premiere brand, a private company and has excellent warranty/customer service. Ride and K2 are owned by Rubbermaid. I know where I'd want my money to go in this situation.


----------



## Nateking (Jan 23, 2016)

Thanks for your opinion judo kick. I have read the process is a good board, apparently there #1 selling board ( whether this claim is true I'm not sure). That's funny I had no idea k2 and ride were owned by Rubbermaid lol, or that they had the same parent company


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Judokick said:


> Well none of those boards have any in situ qualities that would make them "better" in any regards compared to one another in the terms you are providing. None of them will make you better, learn faster, or anything else measurable compared to each other. No one can say if one will last longer or perform better (what's that mean really?). If weight matters to you, or you think it does you could pick the lightest one. Many people won't choose a board _just because _of the graphics (some chicks do) but in this case you could justifiably pick based on graphic preference.
> 
> If you are at the point where you don't have very finely refined tastes or preferences (which come with experience) there are no external, inherent board based factors that make one of those a better choice over another. Snowboarding equipment is not a precise science, its all preferences and marketing induced subjectivity. Personally I would choose a sintered base over an extruded, but the differences between them these days is hard to quantify. people have been saying the same thing about sintered vs extruded for 20 years, and the truth is most modern bases of any type are really good. If I was you I'd ask myself how important the money difference is between them. Burton is a premiere brand, a private company and has excellent warranty/customer service. Ride and K2 are owned by Rubbermaid. I know where I'd want my money to go in this situation.


And the ownership of the company is important because?


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

He prefers Tupperware.


----------



## Nateking (Jan 23, 2016)

Thanks for all your input, I ended up going witht the ride board. It all came down to size as these were close out boards, and the burton was too small. Ended up with a 160 wide RIDE control, with some burton custom bindings all for half price, happy with my purchase so far


----------

